# طريقة  تسطيب  ويندوز بالصور



## noraa (11 يناير 2008)

طريقة تسطيب ويندوذ بالصور يارب افيدكم 
..................................................


لمن يريد ويندوز XP فإنه يجب أن يكون لديه الرام من 64 فما فوق لضمان أعلى جودة. 
الآن سنشرح طريقة تنزيل XP وهي كالتالي: 
1-إذا كان الكمبيوتر يشتغل أعد تشغيله. 
2-عندما يبدأ الجهاز التشغيل في الشاشة السوداء إضغط على Del إختصار Delete وبعدها غالباً ما تأتيك شاشة زرقاء حرك بمفاتيح الأسهم إلى أن تصل للخيار 
BIOS FEATURES SETUP 
ثم إضغط إنتر عليه سيفتح شاشة جديدة إنزل إلى أن تصل إلى: 
BOOT SEQUENCE:C,A, SCS1 
وغيرها بمفتاحي: 
PAGE UP,PAGE DOWN 
إلى أن تصبح: 
BOOT SEQUENCE:CD- ROM,C,A 
ثم إضغط بعدها على: 
ESC 
ثم سيرجع بك إلى الصفحة الأولى إنزل إلى أن تصل إلى: 
SAVE & EXIT SETUP 
واضغط عليه ENTER وسيظهر لك مربع حوار مكتوب فيه: 
SAVE TO CMOS AND EXIT (Y/N)?1 
إضغط على الحرف Y من الكيبورد (لوحة المفاتيح) ثم إضغط ENTER وسوف يعاد التشغيل. 
3-بعد إعادة التشغيل أدخل CD الويندوز فوراً ستظهر لك الشاشة التالية 
http://img169.imageshack.us/img169/3622/wxpins22cy6.gif
إضغط ENTER فوراً وسوف تأتيك الصفحة التالية 
http://img85.imageshack.us/img85/7089/wxpins21yo2.gif
عند الإقلاع سوف يقوم الجهاز بقراءة الCD وسوف تظهر الشاشة 
(Windows Setup) وهي باللون الأزرق كما في الصورة 
http://img300.imageshack.us/img300/2834/wxpins01ye5.gif

تظهر شاشة...طبعاً إضغط ENTER للتنصيب وحرف R لعملية إصلاح مشكلة في الويندوز... 
*راح يعيد التشغيل تلقائياً. 
*راح تجيك صفحة زرقاء Welcome to setup WINDOWS SETUP 
*إضغط ENTER للتنزيل الآن. 
*حرف R لعملية إصلاح مشكلة ما. 
*و (F3) لإلغاء التنزيل. 
http://img245.imageshack.us/img245/7637/wxpins02di6.gif
هنا الإتفاقية...طبعاً إضغط على F8 
http://img253.imageshack.us/img253/5948/wxpins03yo4.gif


هنا هيديك خيارات نظام الملفات وراح يعرض لك حجم البارتشن اللي راح تنزل عليه الXP 
ملاحظة...تأكد بأن الحجم هو حجم الدرايف أو البارتشن اللي أنت تبغا التنزيل عليه مثلاً 
الD 

http://img180.imageshack.us/img180/3735/wxpins04mm1.gif


وبعد كده هيديك الخيارات... 
*تهيئة البارتشن لاستخدام نظام الملفات NTFS والفورمات راح يكون سريع... 
*تهيئة البارتشن لاستخدام نظام الملفات FAT والفورمات أو التهيئة راح تكون سريعه... 
*تهيئة البارتشن لاستخدام نظام الملفات NTFS والفورمات راح يكون عادي... 
*تهيئة البارتشن لاستخدام نظام الملفات FAT وراح يكون الفورمات عادي... 
*والخيار الأخير أنصحك باختياره إذا كنت قد عملت فورمات قبل إدخال الCD...وأما إذا كنت لم تعمل فورمات للبارتشن إختار أي واحد يناسبك(أنصحك باختيار الرابع...أو الثاني) 
علماً بأن الNTFS أفضل من الFAT ولكن في مجالات معينة مثل الشبكات... 
ولكن عندما تنصب الويندوز على نظام الملفات NTFS فإنك لم تستطع رؤيته ولا يمكنك عمل فورمات له إلا بعد التحويل إلى FAT وذلك عن طريق البارتشن مجك 7 
إختر FAT وعمل فورمات عادي... 
*وبعد الاختيار راح يسألك للتأكيد هل تريد عمل فورمات للدرايف؟ 
*إضغط حرف F للموافقة 
*وإذا تريد تغيير البارتشن أو الدرايف إضغط ESC (تأكد بأن الدرايف هو المطلوب 
http://img181.imageshack.us/img181/687/wxpins05se9.gif


وبعد الضغط على F راح يقول للمواصله إضغط ENTER 
*وللرجوع ESC 
*راح يقوم بعمل الفورمات وما عليك سوى الانتظار
http://img293.imageshack.us/img293/4482/wxpins06yb4.gif


بعد الانتهاء من عملية الفورمات *راح يقوم بنسخ الملفات وإنشاء فولدر أو مجلد لبناء قاعدة البيانات (لتنزيل ملفات الويندوز) 



راح يعيد التشغيل تلقائياً 

http://img242.imageshack.us/img242/6194/wxpins08ql6.gif


http://img300.imageshack.us/img300/6988/wxpins09su4.gif
هيظهرلك الشكل ده 
http://img300.imageshack.us/img300/2193/wxpins11qd8.gif
نستنى شويه لغايه اما تظهر الصوره دى 
بيفتح معالج إختيارات اللغة.. ودووس 
*NEXT زى ما فى الصوره 
http://img223.imageshack.us/img223/6946/wxpins12ay9.gif
هتظهرلك شاشه جديده فيها تكتب الاسم 
بعد كده دووس نكسسسسسسسست next
http://img300.imageshack.us/img300/1530/wxpins13uy4zp6.jpg

ثم الكي نمبر (رقم المنتج

http://img217.imageshack.us/img217/2141/wxpins14ld8.gif




هيديك اسم إفتراضي (غيره لو تحب) 
ومش تدخل الباسوورد لو كنت مش عاوز تستخدمه لشبكه (فى للبروفيشنال XP بس ) 
تستطيع عمل ذلك من الويندوز بعد التنصيب... 
تختار البلد اللي انت فيها 
وطبعا هتبقي القاهره 
+2
http://img242.imageshack.us/img242/324/wxpins16ey1.gif



وبعد اما تدووس نكست Next استنى لغايه اما يكمل تستيب هيبدأ معالج الترحيب للويندوز... 
* NEXT 

عندما يطلب منك ادخال المستحدمين 
واعطاك خمسة اماكن لخمس مستخدمين 

*إدخال إسمك 
ثم NEXT 
ثم FINISH 
إنتهى التحميل وراح يدخل على الويندوز XP ومبرووك عليك التسطيب 

http://img300.imageshack.us/img300/5886/xpmenu01ka7.jpg

يارب  اكون حاولت افيدكم واتمنى ان الشرح يعجبكم


----------



## مسيحي محتاار (11 يناير 2008)

*رد على: طريقة  تسطيب  ويندوز بالصور*

بعد التحيه

شكرا ع الموضوع ^^


----------



## nashat2005 (16 يناير 2008)

*رد على: طريقة  تسطيب  ويندوز بالصور*

بعد التحيه

شكرا ع الموضوع


----------



## noraa (18 يناير 2008)

*رد على: طريقة  تسطيب  ويندوز بالصور*

اهلا بيك نشات


----------



## ارسطو (19 يناير 2008)

*رد على: طريقة  تسطيب  ويندوز بالصور*

موضوع رائع ومهم


----------



## noraa (13 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: طريقة  تسطيب  ويندوز بالصور*

شكرا ارسطوا


----------



## maream samir (14 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: طريقة  تسطيب  ويندوز بالصور*

*جميل الموضوع ومفيد
ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك
:new5:​*


----------



## twety (15 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: طريقة  تسطيب  ويندوز بالصور*

موضوع جميل خالص يانوووووووورا
ميرسى خالص ليكى
ربنا يعوضك ياقمر


----------



## noraa (16 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: طريقة  تسطيب  ويندوز بالصور*

شكرا  لمروكم  جميعا


----------



## اشرف حنا مشرقى (16 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: طريقة  تسطيب  ويندوز بالصور*

ليت كل الناس تبنى قصورا فى السماء ولا تهتم ببناء البيوت على الارض 
بالمكسب الحقيقى للانسان هو الاهتمام بالسمائيات وليس الارضيات
.. اكنزو لكم كنوزا لا تفنى ::


----------

